# sigmas



## shooterinohio (Jan 1, 2008)

Are the newer 9mm s&w sigmas a good gun?


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

With a little searching here or on the internet you will find they are a great gun. You will probably hear anly one complaint. That is the trigger pull. It's a bit heavy but with break in it's gets better. I love it personally for the price. Very reliable.


----------



## mattkats1 (Dec 16, 2007)

I know I am a newbie here plus I have no experience with the newer sigmas but I bought on when they first came out and I didn't care for it. It was darn hard to sell without losing a ton of bucks too (and mine was about 3 mo old with less than 100 rounds fired through it.

The new M&P looks good, are these considered a "new sigma"?


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

The VE Series are the new Sigmas and they are very good pistols. The trigger pull is long and heavy like a double action revolver, but I have never had a failure of any kind with mine. I have only shot factory ammo as I don't reload.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have tried a number of ammunitions in my 9VE. Cheap Blazer and Winchester the most. I had a CCI fail once. Not the gun's fault.


----------



## mc2 (Jan 2, 2008)

shooterinohio said:


> Are the newer 9mm s&w sigmas a good gun?


I own a Sigma .SW40VE but I'll advise you to spend the extra money and get the Glock 17 or 19 if your interested in a 9mm.. I ended up getting the Glock 19 as my second pistol and am very pleased with it. I got it for $400 at a gun show and was worth it.

If I could do it over again I'd go straight for the Glock.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I post here and other forums about the Sigma regularly so this may sound a little redundant. I have the 9ve with close to 6000 rounds without a single failure of any kind. I have used it as a project gun ie. DuraCoat finish, and grip stippling, mag well cutouts, and adding DuraGlo to the sites. Of all the guns I own or have owned which include other Smiths, Berettas, Sig , Ruger, Kimber, Springfield and others the Sigma has impressed me as much if not more than any of the others. It is a no frills no nonsense simple to use reliable and plenty accurate firearm. When you tally this all with the average $300 price tag and a S&W lifetime warranty you can't go wrong.

When considering the bitch and moans about the trigger keep a few things in mind. 
1. The trigger comes in at 9lbs, hardly unmanageable and no where nearly as long as the DA trigger pull on most DA/SA guns or a revolver, and it gets better with use.
2. No matter what gun your shooting you line up the sites, take up the slack and when ready, pull straight back on the trigger. Keeping that in mind the Sigma performs as well as the shooter.
3. The 9lb trigger pull can also be considered a safety by some. I have an M&P but it is not in my conceal carry rotation because of the much lighter trigger pull. However for long range sessions (500 + rounds) I do prefer the M&P. I also think the M&P is naturally a little more accurate.
You must also evaluate what you want to use the gun for. 
a. If you want it for competition or bullseye shooting you may want something with a lighter trigger.
b. If you want it for personal defense (CCW) or home defense it is more than capable. 
c. If your budget does not allow the $500-$600 for a Glock, M&P or an XD the Sigma is very hard to beat in a new gun.

I am willing to bet that most people that bitch about the Sigma trigger have never even shot one, just repeating what someone else has said or written. It is also a blow to some folks ego that a $300 gun is as reliable as their $900 H&K or Sig. And some people have never gotten over S&W having been owned by that Britt company in the 90's, as if that were the current owners fault. There was also a problem with the original models frames cracking just under the dust cover. It never affected the operation of the gun but a problem with a frame cracking anywhere is not a desirable attribute. That problem has long since been remedied. In fact you will be hard pressed to find an internet photo of a Sigma going Kaboom.

EVERY gun without exception has its drawbacks. There is no such thing as THE perfect handgun. It just boils down to what each shooters personal preferences are and what they are willing to put up with and not willing to put up with. For me a 9lb trigger pull is not a deal beaker but a bad grip angle is. Each shooter has to choose for themselves, weighting, reliability, accuracy, operating system, size, caliber, capacity, availability of accessories, looks, price and service after the sale.


----------



## dwhite53 (May 27, 2007)

*Love my SW40VE*

+1 Maximo!

All the Best,
D. White


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

+1 Maximo, i just picked up a new allied Forces Sigma 9mm tonight, for $329.00 after the rebate I will have a pretty okay gun and 4 high cap mags for $279.00. How can any go wrong with that. i can deal with a heavy trigger pull.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I shoot my 40VE all the time and carry it quite often. I absolutely love it. It eats any ammo I decide to put through it. (matkats1) is correct in his earlier post that there is little to no trade in value on the Sigma so if you buy it and don't like it, you're out of luck. Put a Houge overwrap grip on it and the feel is perfect. As for the trigger pull, my Sigma came to me at with a 12lb pull. Dry firing will ease the trigger pull a bit, say to 10lbs. from the original 12lbs but if you want to get to XD and Glock pull weights, consider a pro trigger job. I had one done on my 40VE and it is awesome. 33% reduced travel with a stop and pull down to 6.5lbs when delivered back to me. With 600 round through it and some dry firing, it's now about 5.5lbs. Feels just like my XD 40 Tactical with a thinner trigger. At $250 and add $125 for the trigger job and shipping, I have something akin to a Glock or M&P at a $150 discount and two extra mags. Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I also agree with the last few posts that the newer Sigmas are a steal for the price and aside from their heavy trigger (which I got use to very quickly on my gun), are as good a gun as any other you will find at twice their price.

Here's a link to a photo of my Sigma 9 with a Lasermax mini since I can't post pix. I've only owned it for a couple of months and put about 300 rds through it, but it's as accurate as any other gun I've shot and I've had no failure of any kind. http://www.defensivecarry.com/vbulletin/attachments/concealed-carry-guns/6988d1197355739-new-carry-gun-s-w-9mm-sigma-sigma2.jpg


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Have a sigma 40 cal*

I have about 1000 rounds through mine. it eats all ammo and seems as reliable as the sunrise. I spent 289 at a gunshow. add in the 50$ rebate and 2 free mags (total of 4 [14] mags). You can't beat that.

IMHO
I'd recommend the 40 cal though. If you were going to go the 9mm rout , maybe get a Coug or a Bersa. then you end up with 2 guns for under 700.


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

My 9VE is just about 2 years old now. It is one of my carry guns, and my bedside table gun. It is a fine pistol. Back when I learned to shoot you learned that to be a "shooter" you had to learn to handle different kinds of triggers, not just have triggers modified to your likeness.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Thunderhawk said:


> My 9VE is just about 2 years old now. It is one of my carry guns, and my bedside table gun. It is a fine pistol. *Back when I learned to shoot you learned that to be a "shooter" you had to learn to handle different kinds of triggers, not just have triggers modified to your likeness.*




Well said. It is much more beneficial, and cheaper, to learn to adapt to the gun than spending tones of money having trigger jobs done on all your guns to adapt them to you. 
I have very strong hands so I admit I am less likely to cry about a heavier trigger pull than most, but people blow the Sigma trigger way out of proportion. I was at a local sporting goods store a few months ago where I know all the guys behind the gun counter and we tested the Sigma trigger pull on all 6 Sigmas they had and they all came in at around 8-9 lbs. 
In short if you want a gun for bullseye shooting at 30 yards get yourself a good 1911, but if you need a good reliable gun with lots of bullets, eats pretty much any ammo, and your on a tight budget, the Sigma does exactly what it is supposed to do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

My SW9VE is very reliable and my trigger pull is getting better after 500 rounds. My only problem is it's accuracy. I have a Taurus PT99 (Beretta Copy) that is extremely accurate. I always shoot low with the Sigma...does anyone have any suggestions since they are fixed sights? Could the hard long trigger pull be causing me to shoot low? And when will I get my 2 mags and $50 bucks?! (I know 6-8 weeks....but I am impatient.)


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

> I always shoot low with the Sigma...does anyone have any suggestions since they are fixed sights? Could the hard long trigger pull be causing me to shoot low?


Try this target: (right handed)
http://www.bghi.us/targets/rh_correction.pdf

(left handed)
http://www.bghi.us/targets/lh_correction.pdf

I was hitting low/left for a few months when I first got mine. But paying attention to the basics again and using these targets corrected that.
Good luck


----------



## Wchocko (Feb 9, 2008)

I Just got the SW9ve and was wondering about the recoil spring. What is the factory weight on the 9ve springs and are the metal ones better because I notice that mine is plastic and apears to be bending at the base and is usally raised up about half a centimeter after recoil. Is this dangerous while fireing. And would it be better to replace it with a metal spring and also what is the specs of the recoil spring that I need to order for the SW9ve


----------



## Out West (Oct 1, 2006)

Adding to the comments about shooting every kind of trigger, if you master the Sigma's trigger, you will be amazed at the improvement you see in shooting all your other pistols. And don't let that statement scare you into thinking that its hard to master the Sigma trigger. Its not.

Out West


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The Sigma takes a little getting use to that's for sure. I got a .40ve that I was ready to throw in the Indian River right after I frist got it. Now I like it real well and it shoots anything I put in it. Good luck.


----------



## jahwarrior72 (Oct 14, 2007)

i've owned the 9VE for over 2 years, with only two failures in about 3000 rounds. one was a dead round, the other was mag related. i love my sigma.


----------

